# Old RCA DRD435RH recevier



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

My wife's brother recently moved into our house. We have 2 old RCA receivers that we owned that are no longer active, but were at one time on our account. They both have their cards and remotes with them. Can we get Directv to activate one so we can give him tv in his room?


----------



## bubbagscotch (Nov 1, 2009)

If they were on your account I think they will reactivate them. Give them a call, of course considering that the access cards aren't too old. Call them and give it a try.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

My RCA 480RE is still working like a champ.


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

I called and they said yes that they could activate it. They said depending on the age of the access card though a replacement card may need to be sent. I will activate next week on pay day.


----------



## cantil (Aug 31, 2011)

i miss my old tivo units hope the new one will be awsome


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

We do have a TIVo anticipation thread. Let's keep that discussion there. Thanks.


----------

